# How much would you Charge?



## SlamaNow (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Just curious here,

as the title says, how much would you charge for this lot seasonally? Plowing fixed cost + salt (number of pounds per application)

Sidewalk from the upper corner of the parking lot to the far side of the building.

This Lot is in southern Ontario in Canada.

Thanks in advance,

SLAMANOW


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

600.00 plus salt


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

The cold temps you get up there you should be using something better then salt If doing bags I say 2-3 bags


----------



## SlamaNow (Aug 13, 2014)

Antlerart06;1827324 said:


> The cold temps you get up there you should be using something better then salt If doing bags I say 2-3 bags


What would you use lets say between -10 and -20.

and -20 to -30 etc


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SlamaNow;1827330 said:


> What would you use lets say between -10 and -20.
> 
> and -20 to -30 etc


Magnesium chloride....


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

What trigger?
How many events per year, and what is the average snowfall?
Can I plow the walks with the truck, or would that be too *******? Looks like there's room for most of the walk..and with the town / province road bank ending up right at the front door, shoveling or blowing will be a chore...
A shot in the dark guess?
$2600, all inclusive.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

$3800. No reason to lower your market value.


----------



## SlamaNow (Aug 13, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1827394 said:


> What trigger?
> How many events per year, and what is the average snowfall?
> Can I plow the walks with the truck, or would that be too *******? Looks like there's room for most of the walk..and with the town / province road bank ending up right at the front door, shoveling or blowing will be a chore...
> A shot in the dark guess?
> $2600, all inclusive.


http://www.currentresults.com/Weath...wfall-totals-snow-accumulation-averages.php#b

I looked it up and according to the cities sidewalk map the city is responsible for plowing the sidewalks there.

So I guess all I have to do is plow the parking lot and clear the 8 feet between the city walk and the front door.
2" trigger and only needs to be cleared for 11 am. They do now want clearing at night.


----------



## SlamaNow (Aug 13, 2014)

I already have the contract, just wondering if I did good. This is my first year plowing.

I quoted them $1000 seasonal for clearing the lot and front walk. Contract is charge for salting by the pound. Salting to be done at my discretion.

How many pounds of de-icer do you think it will take me to do the lot? 

Im pretty sure im overcharging the guy for salt at $2 a pound. He seemed to think it was a reasonable price.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

SlamaNow;1827411 said:


> I already have the contract, just wondering if I did good. This is my first year plowing.
> 
> I quoted them $1000 seasonal for clearing the lot and front walk. Contract is charge for salting by the pound. Salting to be done at my discretion.
> 
> ...


Sweet gig! $1000 sounds right...but not sure of the exchange rate.
If you know you are making money on the salt, and the client is ok with it, that's all that matters.
What about the rear longer entrance walk?


----------



## SlamaNow (Aug 13, 2014)

Buswell Forest;1827437 said:


> Sweet gig! $1000 sounds right...but not sure of the exchange rate.
> If you know you are making money on the salt, and the client is ok with it, that's all that matters.
> What about the rear longer entrance walk?


I originally quoted him $1,250 and he said what if we drop the rear walk and I said $1,000 and he said sold. All of this plus tax of course.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

At $2/lb. that's $4,000/ton. You better not try that pricing with someone that has a brain you're about 20 times normal pricing. I would be lucky to get $75/application and that would be my minimum. Not sure how pricing by the lb. works. You only using bagged salt? I would say if you put 2 88lb bags in there and do that 12 times in a month, hand him the bill and I bet he gives you your walking papers.

Do you have to come back and open that front walk back up after the town sidewalk guy goes by. There's no way he's putting the snow back on the road so you know it's going to the right.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SlamaNow;1827330 said:


> What would you use lets say between -10 and -20.
> 
> and -20 to -30 etc


 Not Salt What SnowGuy said



SnowGuy73;1827343 said:


> Magnesium chloride....


BINGO


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

cet;1827583 said:


> At $2/lb. that's $4,000/ton. You better not try that pricing with someone that has a brain you're about 20 times normal pricing. I would be lucky to get $75/application and that would be my minimum. Not sure how pricing by the lb. works. You only using bagged salt? I would say if you put 2 88lb bags in there and do that 12 times in a month, hand him the bill and I bet he gives you your walking papers.


Yikes! When you put it like that.....


----------

